# Should I relabel American Apparel Shirts



## tshirtloverkatie (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello!

I am using American Apparel shirts for my new tee shirt line. 

Since I am a new company in the world of tee shirts I was airing on the side of just keeping the American Apparel labels already provided in the shirts in tact and just having custom hang tags for my line attached with gold pins.

Part of the appeal of using AA shirts is that they are well-known, Made in USA shirts that I want to advertise to my customers. I was also thinking this was a more cost effective way to go as well as recognizing the quality and USA-made nature of the base shirts.

I am starting with 10-12 designs and using 1-2 different styles of shirts of which I plan to purchase directly from AA. I was thinking I could revisit relabeling if the business grows and things sell. I realize I am missing out advertising my brand/website in the tag.

Does anyone do this? Is not having your brand/website a big disadvantage when not relabeling with your own tags?

Also, I should mention, I plan on selling some of them wholesale, is not relabeling a major turnoff (or a turnon) for stores? I would be selling to smaller indie/gift-type shops. (p.s. I own another business and already sell my products in those stores and believe some of them will carry my line as well.)

Appreciate the help regarding opinions and thoughts on relabeling AA apparel.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a premium shirt. If your brand carries enough weight that it will sell on its own than fine. Otherwise leave the AA tags in as it's a selling point.

If you're going to relabel why spend extra for AA?


----------



## tshirtloverkatie (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks @headfirst. That was kind of my thoughts. I have tried other US made shirts (Royal and US blanks.) but leaning towards AA. About .15 cents more a short but I can leverage their brand when selling them. People know the brand vs the others.


----------



## vinstse (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear, I am planning to use American Apparel blank T-shirt as source for my T-shirt as well, can I put my own brand logo together with the American Apparel ?


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

vinstse said:


> Dear, I am planning to use American Apparel blank T-shirt as source for my T-shirt as well, can I put my own brand logo together with the American Apparel ?


I've done this. People will understand that your brand did the graphic print and AA manufactured the shirt. You're not pretending to be a cut and sew operation. Leaving the AA tag does help it stand out against cheap Gildans and Hanes. It also allows you to print just one single neck label that does not contain size and other labeling requirements since the AA tag already has that. So you don't have to switch/swap labels for every size.


----------



## vinstse (Jul 6, 2014)

deepbluex said:


> I've done this. People will understand that your brand did the graphic print and AA manufactured the shirt. You're not pretending to be a cut and sew operation. Leaving the AA tag does help it stand out against cheap Gildans and Hanes. It also allows you to print just one single neck label that does not contain size and other labeling requirements since the AA tag already has that. So you don't have to switch/swap labels for every size.


Dear deepbluex,

Much appreciate on the information and it do help me move forward !!!! At the mean time, can you share with me your experience what kind of label you are using and how you put your label on the T shirt together with the AA label ? It will be much appreciate if you can show me some sample pictures if convenience to you. Thanks a lot.


----------

